
What we’ve learned about arrested NSA contractor Harold Martin - Alupis
https://www.cyberscoop.com/harold-martin-arrested-nsa-shadow-brokers/
======
vsnb
Well, this is unbiased again.

From the article:

"Martin learned to speak Russian at some point in time and proceeded to
communicate with unnamed individuals online in Russian and potentially other
foreign languages."

From the actual report, quoted in the same place:

"The Defendant has also communicated online with others in languages other
than English, including Russian, and in June 2016 downloaded information
regarding the Russian language as well as other foreign languages."

